# Date with the Polisher! (Pic Heavy)



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey guys, so with the weather turning really nice for summer I thought it was the perfect day the other day to crack out the machine polisher and have a go at touching up the TT. Few swirls and light scratches when I bought it, so spent a good few hours on it.. Turned out really well I think. 

TRON car?! haha

















That Mirror shine tho.. 









Friend's Boanegra that had a helping hand in the detailing process!


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## spikeymikey (Jun 11, 2014)

Good work! Like the Ibiza


----------

